# Your favourite Warhammer Fantasy Army?



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

This question is along the lines of my previous thread about favourite characters. Though everyone has favourites for different reasons, the look of the models or the style of play for example; if you are anything like me you also have an army in Wahammer Fantasy that just resonates with you somehow. With the plethora of fluff that accompanies Warhammer Fantasy armies, there is pretty much something for everyone with each and every army having decades worth of background development (the exception being the Ogre Kingdoms who did admirably well from their first book).

So the question; which is your favourite army in Warhammer Fantasy? It can be an army from past additions if you like, or an obscure one from a published add-on, but base your choice on fluff rather than the models! 

I think mine is probably Bretonnia, odd as that might be for a player that owns a sum total of 15 Bretonnian models! I am not drawn so much by the playstyle or the models, but the fluff is fantastic. The heavy influence drawn from King Arthur and works like Malory's Le Morte D'Arthur, are just magical for someone who group up dreaming of Camelot and questing knights.


----------



## Jabby (Jul 17, 2008)

squeek said:


> I think mine is probably Bretonnia, odd as that might be for a player that owns a sum total of 15 Bretonnian models!


I totally identify with this concept. I have something like 5k worth of Empire and have a TK army as well, but I really love the idea of the High Elves. The tragic beauty and loss of possibly the most advanced and cultured peoples of the Warhammer world. The way that the fluff ties so smoothly into 40k and just the awesome models as well. 

With that said: I don't own a single model for them. Everytime I set to buy a few something comes up. Not enough cash; I get into 40k or something else. But that doesn't change my secret love for the buggers.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

I really love the fluff for Kislev - the hardened men tasked with holding back the tide of Chaos lest the softer southerners have to actually do something!


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

I gotta go with Bretonnia too. I love knights and their chivalrous ideals. The rich French imagery is nice as well.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Lizardmen. I love the idea of sentient, talking, intelligent, thinking lizards. And their control over the world is pretty cool too. Been long before even elves and dwarves began exist, and will be around long after everyone else is turned to dust. Untold power and treasure lies in the will of the Old ones and in their Temple Cities.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

My favorite army is the High Elves...which is also the army I play! I like them because they remind me of my homeland;

Every time something bad happens, they come in and save the day! :american flag smiley:

Srs bsns: I like the idea behind them, how they are a race struggling to survive and yet boast some of the mightiest and most intelligent heroes the world has ever known, along with a populace willing to take up arms in defense of their homeland. Also, I hate Dark Elves with a righteous passion, and go out of my way to play and defeat them in my local game store.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I like a fair few for their Background and style, Empire was always a fave, I like the Dwarfs alot and I've always been partial to the Chaos armies, especially the Chaos Dwarfs. 

However my fave is the Dark Elves, my Druchii. It has been since I picked up the 4th edition Dark Elves book and read their history and saw their figs. Okay, I'd liked the limited stuff they'd had in 3rd edition as well, but something about the 'Evil' army was fun to play. It was also probably helped along by the fact the 'Darkside Cowboys' have always been my fave Blood Bowl team. But yes, Dark Elves have and always will be my fave army and I'm so glad that I'm putting Druchii figs together again. It'd had been too long. :grin:


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Ech. So many to choose from. I've always been drawn to the Stunties for some reason, and Chaos as well, so that makes Chaos Dwarfs a very strong contender. Of course, I always thought the hats were ridiculous, but with the redesign that accompanied the Hellcannon (not that Chaos proper should be allowed to have artillery, but c'est la vie), they've chiseled and burned a place in my heart.

Tomb Kings are another one, particularly as I've always been somewhat enamoured with the ancient Egyptians. And for similar reasons, the Brets have a good case for making a claim to the title - I probably knew who King Arthur was before I was aware that Canada wasn't a monarchy.

For all that, though, I'd probably have to say Ogre Kingdoms. I saw the previews, and immediately knew that I had to have them (this was, of course, before anyone had worked out what a shite list they were saddled with). Not only have they got some great minis (some truly awful ones too, but that's beside the point), but the fluff is fantastic. There are days I wish I was an Ogre. Their lives are so beautifully simple - you fight, you eat (generally what you just fought), and you find something else to fight. A lot like Orcs, really, but with more feasting involved. And how many Orcs can say they wrestled a giant to the ground? Or scaled the biggest mountain in the Old World, and ate a bit of it? Or saw, in person, their god? They can live through practically anything, they don't have particularly complex emotions, they don't feel the need to waste time working out the right and wrong of things...

_Gods_, I wish I was an Ogre.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Tileans for me. dont know why, but i love them. may be because of all the mercs that come from there.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Either got to be Kislevites, or Chaos. Russians - Unless your names Stalin or Lenin, I'll like you.

Chaos is more sort of the Tragic Hero. Archaon particularly. I've never been fond of the Ultimate Evil of Chaos (never liked the idea of Born evil, people should be held accountable for their actions), so Daemons were a no-no, despite the gorgeousness of the Models. But Mortals, and Dawi Zharr, (Chaos Dwarfs) are a different matter.

Those who were the most steadfast of warriors turned to the Chaos Gods. I love Archaon's story, Galrauches story, and Kholek is the only exception of Born Evil I like. Archaon, greatest Warrior against Chaos of his Templar order. Goes hunting for texts and the methods to beat the Followers of the Gods, to see Sigmar as a fake, then beats the 4 tests of the gods, tricks Be'lakor, steals a sword from the First Dragon Ogre, tames the Greatest Steed to ever walk, and manages to ride it out of a Herald of the Gods own stable.

Galrauch, the kin (son or Brother, I'm not sure) of Indraugnir, turns to Chaos after eating some Crispy Fried Peking Lord of Change, only to become the First of the Chaos Dragons. And can turn shit to goo. Amazing.


----------



## Locust (Dec 26, 2008)

My personal favorite is, surprise, the Slayers of Karak Kadrin from Storm of Chaos. There's something appealing about a super pissed off, tattooed, axe wielding, homicidal maniac Dwarf with a big orange mohawk. Now add to this 40-50 more just like him and you've got a party! (for the record I was the one asking about using the Storm of Chaos rules. wanted me some slayer skills.)

Until the new line of Vampire Counts minis, the Slayers were the only army that appealed to me. I've always like the fluff for the Counts. Vlad von Carstein = Vlad Dracula, to me anyway. And I've always loved Dracula. Bella Lugosi frickin RULES!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I'd collect the majority of armies if I had the time and money to do so - but never really liked The Empire or the Bretonnians. The time-period in history they're modelled on bored the crap outta me so I've never liked them particularly. Lizardmen don't really appeal either (aside a few models I'd pinch for my Druchii) but I've not really read their fluff - similarly with Ogres. 

My favourite Army is unsurprisingly the Dark Elves, although I actually like all 3 Elven armies fairly evenly. Their stories all intertwine so well (obviously) and you read the fluff thinking 'don't do it Malekith' and then he does! I think my other favourite armies are the Undead/Vampire Counts (think they were called the Undead when I first started anyhow) and of course the Tomb Kings (Ancient Egypt? Check. Undead? Check. Sold? Yes.). But whenever I see a good painted Chaos/Daemons, Dwarves or Gobbo army I want.


----------



## johncena619855 (Jan 16, 2009)

I think mine is probably Bretonnia, odd as that might be for a player that owns a sum total of 15 Bretonnian models! I am not drawn so much by the playstyle or the models, but the fluff is fantastic. The heavy influence drawn from King Arthur and works like Malory's Le Morte D'Arthur, are just magical for someone who group up dreaming of Camelot and questing knights


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

As flattering as it is to be quoted verbatim , is that how you feel too, exactly how you feel?


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

lol - looks to me like a quote that went wrong.

that or you have successfully managed to mind control junior members at last!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I wondered why I had such a headache on Friday! :grin:


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

all hail squeek, all hail squeek, all ha .... huh, what happened??? o well gotta say that i really cant pick. i just love all the fluff so much. however ill say either bretonians or vampire counts


----------



## aM | Gunslinger (Sep 18, 2008)

ive only just started to get into fantasy and i love the vampire counts, ive not read most of the army's fluff but im also a big fan of the tomb kings... its like hey nagash you just woke me up from my 1000 year sleep and im pissed... just a bit of an undead fetish one might say...:shok:


----------



## Relic (Jan 25, 2009)

I currentely use an O&G army, but I'd love to eventually start a Bretonnia one.
The only thing stopping me is my painting skills! 

I also plan some day to do a Warriors of Chaos army and also a Dark Elf one.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Can i have a second chioce? stunties- the idea of short people(like myself) going out to avenge every wrong inflicted, via the medium of a big axe,(like myself) on their race is great.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I'd have to say Dwarfes respectivley. Even though I'm an Empire/ Chaos player in Warhammer, I just think their codex has a lot of cool options to mix and surprise oponents. 
Almost every other army has a unit/s or character/s your not particularly afraid of. If its because they just really arn't good or just not big in number. But almost every single unit in a dwarf army is kind of scary. Even their hand gunners can be fricken awesome. Man... I don't want to get a dwarf army... but i must.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

ive switched from the incredrebly homosexual high elves to the dark elves with the ultimate mommas boy for their leader, then to wood elves. so i decided for a change and read alot about the lizard men and fluff wise i would have to say they are my fav.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

I've always had a place in my heart for the men of Norsca. I mean there just living their normal lives when WHAM a huge Chaos invasion happens and their world is turned upside down as they fight for their gods. Not to mention Vikings kick all kinds of ass.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

your master said:


> ive switched from the incredrebly homosexual high elves to the dark elves with the ultimate mommas boy for their leader, then to wood elves. so i decided for a change and read alot about the lizard men and fluff wise i would have to say they are my fav.


I don't like to put down the high elves for all you high elves players out there. but idk it just seems like elves dont look very manly. I do like the white lion though. Its the one respectable unit so i bought the models. I guess its all opinion though.
Woodelves look alright but I use all the chick models, because the dudes look lame (again my opinion). So its an all chick army.:so_happy:


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

I probably have 2 first the lizard men who own most of an entire continent and are the only people to succesfully invade the dark elf capitol. Then it would have to be empire specificly warrior priests there is something realy realy appealing about guys with HUGE warhammers bashing stuff:grin:


----------



## Go Death Company! (Sep 17, 2008)

Lizardmen. Like comon they are walking talking thinking dinosaurs they're evrykids dream. Ever since i saw my friends army 5 yeaars ago i loved them ( it might have been the fact that i was 8 at the time). They can also destroy whole races if they felt like it!:laugh:


----------



## Kuffy (Oct 15, 2008)

Has to be dwarfs for me. The background is really well done, the grudge bearing, stubborn, traditional beings just appeal to me. Perhaps because my personality is rather similar to that of a dwarf really...

Kuffy


----------



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

as my Name Suggests my favourite army is the Vampire counts, People have never said one single models looks good on its own, but rather the Huge United look my army has when its all side by side, After skimming through skaven, empire, bretonnia and lizardmen, I found the Vamprie counts Book, I instantly Loved what I saw and have collected them ever since, (BLOOD KNIGHTS RULE FTW!!)


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Empire, without a doubt, Empire.
Just something about the completly mediocre humans having to hold back all comers, even the "chivalrous" Brettonians that should be their friends and neighbors. Why doesn everyone have a hard on for destroying the Empire? Because noone likes an underdog that can still win. Should the empire stand a chance against any one of the other races, Kislev excluded? Hells no! Yet they still remain due to the stubborn tenacity of your everyday common farm hand, given a sword and willing to die for his country! 
Plus I love the Renasance, Germanic flavor!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

The Empire, no doubt. Usually I side with the bad guys when collecting armies, but then there's the Empire. I love the looks of the figures, the technology they bring to the field, and well the general "underdog" feeling I get when I see them. I started out with the Empire when the Halberdiers where fat and you got 8 in a box. It was an expensive army back then, and my goal was to own the War Wagon! I've come full circle and have started to collect them again. It's nice to paint human flesh again LOL Fluff wise, their stories are great! Warrior Priests are just soooooo cool!


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

I really love Warriors of Chaos. They're really good at the moment in tabletop, and the fluff is pretty cool.

Fluffwise, I have to say I like Dwarves probably the best, followed by the Empire. Dwarves because they're stunty badasses, and the Empire because its humanity holding out against the evils of everything else.


----------



## Darktheos (May 9, 2008)

It's so hard to pick. I like the Empire their story is great but the clothes kill me. The more I read about the Dwarves the more I like them they have an Gigantic loathing for anyone that wrongs them. I really like the Bretonnians I mean it's knights, it's chivalry, it's honor, plus they are the homeland of Warhammers Arthur. 
Realistically I think my fav is the Wood Elves. They were like look we don't like you because you have never helped us, and we don't want to fight them, they have never helped nor harmed us. We are going to the wood now kkthxbye. Then they ally with the woods and might kill you for entering them.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

my fav armies fluff wise are dwarfs, wood elves and vampire counts all for various reasons, but for me it always has been and always will be the empire
these guys are holding off attacks for every side and from within and yet they haven't been wiped out yet even though they are simple and not particularly powerful, also the depth of the background from the simple minded peasants to the bright wizards from the fuming towers in altdorf, it all has its place and awsomeness


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I've got two i think. Bretonnia because i've always loved ye olde knights and WOC 'cos they are so badass!!!


----------



## Doombull (Mar 31, 2009)

My fav armies luff wise are Chaos dwarfs, Evil dwarfs with cavarly get in....
And Vampire Counts because i love vampires except those twilight lovers


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Favorite: Dark Elves, started there, still going
Current main army: Lizards, they're new, I like learning new stuff.


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

You know if you think about it, the only way the Empire could have held out this long is if they had a constant supply of fresh troops. Fresh troops mean they were children at one point, which just goes to prove....


Empire guys might look gay, but they get laid a lot!


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

For me it would between Warriors of Chaos, Skaven and Vampire Counts, I find the evil races alot more fun thean the good ones. Also the more crazed mutants in the army, the better :good:

All of them are dark and have there own unique style. They all have great fluff too.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Easy.....Demons of Chaos! i have a bunch of demonettes having an orgy well ripping the enemy to shreds, all to the back ground of my Flamers telling horribly jokes well my horror's run around dancing and lighting stuff on fire.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Dark Elves, followed by Warriors of Chaos.


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

CHAOS DWARVES CHAOS DWARVES CHAOS DWARVES. Bring em back GW:angry: I love em the same reason i love squats and chaos. Actuall theire pretty much just a mix


----------



## 123birds (May 17, 2009)

My Favorite has to be vampire counts. I just love all the fluff (minus carsteins) all the minis (Minus the new ones) and love how they have special abilities (Minus the carsteins) sadly the new army book is...........Nothing but von carsteins :angry: They could of just called them Vampire Counts Undivided. So now, I field necrarch vampire models, with the old vampire counts skeletons, and lastly i liked the old VC ghouls. Why does GW hate me? They screw necrons, and take all my favorite VC models away. (I hate dracula, and those kinds of vampires from legends if you didn't realize it) Now my favorite army is pretty much skaven Clan Skyre. Hope they don't get screwed in the new codex :angry:


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

I Like the Dwarfs. I don't quite know why, I just have always liked dwarfs in any fantasy setting. I guess it's because I like their sense of honor, how they honor oaths, and that they are the best craftsmen.


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

Lizzies. Awesome fluff. Awesome models that can be painted a TON of different ways. Very fun to play. And other such stuff.

But then, Lizzies are the only army I've ever played.


----------



## burad (Sep 20, 2009)

Kislev. Polish Winged Hussars in Warhammer. Now if they just had cannons, kossars more like Zaporozhe (who were famous for their musketry), and Pancerni we might have enough to be viable.


----------



## brother william (Jan 22, 2009)

has to be any of the followers of the plauge farther for me, all the rot , pus and puke leads to so many sweet painting and moddling oppertuinties. Also the fluff for nurgle himself is really good showing his care and love for all his creations and followers uke:uke:uke:


----------



## forestreverie (Sep 10, 2009)

Skaven... particularly Clans Eshin and Skryre.

you just can't beat the thought of stealthy Rat Assassins skulking in the shadows... except maybe with the image of insane Rat-Engineers welding a load of apparently useless junk together haphazardly...only to whack a chunk of warpstone in it and see it blast half of yours (or their own) army to pieces!


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

ogre kingdoms, I like their substantial mass


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Daemons Of Chaos. The Orginal Followers of the Chaos Gods, each one purely desgined to killl in a different way, but also the 4 totally different personnalities of the Gods.


----------



## Fen-Dweller (Sep 25, 2009)

Chaos was and is my favorite. I picked them up for their variability, their look, and their total fluff, but now much of that is lost. I still think of the three armies as one, and occasionally get to play with the new books with the old-style combos via house rules. 

If I had to pick one of them though, it would be Beastmen (and skaven, too; they count). I <3 the children of chaos. That said, I don't have enough Beastmen. Time to scrounge around for some cash


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

Dwarfs. They're outnumbered at nearly every opportunity but they aren't going to stop until either they're dead or the enemy's dead. They never back down and they do everything all the way, 100%. 

Also, they're strong allies with my second favorite team, the Empire. Regular humans holding off wicked forces from nearly every direction, with only Dwarfs and the occasional elf as their only allies? Not too shabby.


----------



## Wulfric_Nick (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm of the same mind as Zorenthewise, Dwarfs have always been an affinity with me... They are hard working, labourous, greedy [okay, not greedy, just like gold... Alot], Stern, tough, resilient and Stubborn! Reminds me of me... hehehe.

Also they have alot of amazing background and they remind me of Norsemen... just shorter... Dwarf Vikings make sense!


----------



## xu- (Nov 8, 2009)

I have to say Skaven and Lizardmen are my favorites. the Gutter Runners and Grey Seers are just fantastic. The lizardmen just have the absolute best fluff, while being a strong force both in magic and combat.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

black orcs because the smart orcs have the knoledge of an idiotic human plus they have the simple logic of its there its in my way ill move it while im drunk


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

has to be empire. the bit about that drunk bloke in the new skaven book is ace.
elves have nice fluff, though they arnt as down to earth as dwarves


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

I like Empire a lot just for the sheer number of options u get when building you army. And if u haven't noticed i really like building armylists a lot! Next to that the fluff also gives so much opportunities to customize them to your own end. Nothing is more fun than having this lovely themed armylist that is still competitive.

Besides Empire I also love the High Elves. The fluff around them is very interesting, and its funny to think that they were so strong once and have caused their own doom (in a way). IMO High Elves also have very neat looking models and its quite the challenge to build an overall competitive armylist without getting al cheesy with dragons and all.


----------



## iiirjw (Dec 19, 2009)

Hmmmm High Elves! They have the most epic sounding fluff around. When crap goes down the fate of the world is at stake not just the fate of one race.


----------



## Da Ogre (Jan 27, 2010)

Ogres hands down. The ogres size wise are huge but they are really considered an underdog or bad army I like to watch ppl smirk as I set up and then whine as they lose


----------



## CoNnZ (Mar 28, 2009)

This thread will just be people talking about their own army as I will now demonstrate 
I picked dwarfs as they have a really nice amount of lore when you look into it. They are a strong army to play.
And who doesn't like the idea of battle hardened warriors spending half their time drinking?


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

CoNnZ said:


> This thread will just be people talking about their own army as I will now demonstrate


Well the thread is about your favorite army. And lets face it, your most favourite army would probably be the army you play. If your not playing your favourite army (among others) I would declare you insane :laugh:


----------



## Lord Justicar Gideon (Mar 3, 2009)

For me, it's the High Elves all the way.

I just think they fit so perfectly into the Warhammer world, and their race as a whole can tie in with every other race in some way or another. With the Dark and Wood Elves they share heritage. The emotions (lust, anger, hatred etc) expressed by the Dark Elves are what the High Elves surpress, whilst the love of the woods by the Wood Elves is a perfect symmetry to the love the High Elves have for Ulthuan.

They link with the Empire and Bretonnia in trade and the fact that, without Teclis, the Empire would have only hedge-wizards instead of the powerful colleges they have now. 

The Skaven have been fought by the High Elves, as have the Undead (both Tomb Kings and Vampire Counts) though these links are a bit more strenuous. Chaos ... well, need I say anything?

The Lizardmen came before the High Elves, and the High Elves look to them as one of the true child races of the Old Ones. 

Plus, they just generally rock!


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Fluffwise I like the LM and especially the story about the Old Ones, I would love to know more about the Old Ones.


----------



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

This is gonna be a tough one for me I always will love me Orcs and Goblins as they were my first Army way back when. However I have always wanted to build a High Elf or Lizardmen army... The back story on these two dying races stubbornly fighting the ever losing battle is just epic.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

It should be obvious from my avatar, but Dark Elves. They're the only 'pure-hearted' evil in the Warhammer world, and the fluff, rules, and models for them are all amazing. Still, they barely edge out Warriors for me. The Chaos Gods will always hold a place in my twisted heart!


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Greenskins all the way. But I do love reading about Brettonia:biggrin:

Skar


----------



## Squeeking up on people (Jul 24, 2010)

Skaven, hordes of rats with crazy machines, what's not to love? (plus you have the opportunity to make all sorts of great puns!  )


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

wood elves have always appealed to me, despite the fact everything about them was pinched from lord of the rings


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Chaos Dwarfs by a long shot, I can't really explain the reasoning, I just love the evil magical stunties, especially the Bighats


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Hmm, well I am actually quite fond of all the various races in Fantasy but an absolute fave would be Warriors Of Chaos. There are so many things that endear me to them as an army, not just in terms of background but also models, painting, special characters etc

and their codex is written by Phill 'Mr Invincible' Kelly who is, quite frankly, the god when it comes to Army Book's and Codices


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Crikies!
There's so many to choose from.

Before I go on a rant and ramble; it should be noted that Warhammer does a FANTASTIC job of making sure there's no 'black and white'. Every 'good' army has it's resume of dark and disgusting deeds. Empire is full of infighting and corruption. Brettonians enforce a cruel and neglectful caste system on their peasants, forcing them into a Dickensian life so they can ride around living out their chivalrous dreams, Dwarves well...they pretty much have a clean slate.
Every one has inner demons...some fight to deny them.

My favorite, are those warped and twisted by their inner demons. 
Antagonists make the lore. 

In descending order:

1: *Beastmen*. The embodiment of savagery and mandkinds perversion by the runious powers (the ones that the Warhammer world revolve around...), the Beastial Warherds are the bane of civilization and want nothing more than to tear it down and see it lie in ruins. There's something primal that appeals to me in their models and their lore...which is relatively untouched. (hrmm.....). They don't rely on big warmachines, or overpriced monsters, but just teeming masses of hand to hand, hoof to horn monsters. Hacking and slashing they roll over their enemies. 
This is the army that got me into WHFB. Come hell or high water, it's what will keep me there. May not be the most competitive, but I'll use every trick and instinct to rend their way to the top! 

2. Warriors of Chaos: (for mostly lore). These are men from the roof of the world, who grew up knowing only battle and bloodshed. They are not born evil (mirroring some one elses opinion), but grew up only knowing what was around them. They knew the gods and life available to them. If they did not adapt to the harsh and unrelenting life of the north, they would perish. They are shunned as "evil" but truth be told, how are they that much different than the ambitious lords of the empire and their limitless avarice? Sigmar was adopted due to the lack of choices for most men...and some even see the fruits of the four gods of the north.
The concept of rugged and massive raiders is so similar to beastmen, yet a whole different lore...think of it to Apache raiders & vikings. (close as I could come using well known references). These are men who saw the true faces of the abyss and became the abyss. Donning the most vaunted of armor, they each strive to become the perfect embodiment of their gods. They live to spread their chosen god's word....through bloodshed, through pestilence, through magic and mutation, through sadistic glee...they are each a holy crusader. They each fight for their beliefs. 
The most spectacular monsters are behind (or the forefront) of these unholy juggernauts. Dragon ogres who crush knights under foot and hack down phalanxes, trolls who spew death and ruin on infantry, hounds of vile hides and lighting fast speed, horses that know no fear or master....even Shaggoths that knew the world when it was young and with each strike threaten to brake the world's bones...

3: Dwarves. (for lore only) These tough and resilient fighters are the stoic and forgotten backbone of 'the good guys'. They have been wronged, they have been beaten, but they rise up again and again...each time with less and less... to face overwhelming odds. Somehow, they still find a love for mankind.
The lore of the glory filled halls and untold craftsmanship is beyond compelling. They are the only 'good guys' that don't seem to be standing on a soap-box preaching or that are overflowing with arrogance.

4: *chaos Dwarves.* What's better than dwarves? Independent arms dealers. These understated dwarves are the master smiths behind the "WMD's" of the world. They can harness demons and bend them to their will with steel, spite and the molten lava of their volcanic forges. 
They were once dwarves, but like the norsmen, pushed to the edge of the void...and there they saw profit. Even the ruinous powers have changed them...the magic petrifies them with each use...but does that stop them? No. They embrace their self destruction in exchange for the power.
Plus, how can anyone deny a mixture of Babylonian/Assyrian & Russians? You can't. Just convert your dwarves, add some demon fuled mayhem and scores of slaves and conquer all.

5. *Druchii*. (lore and playstyle)
There's something amazing about the Dark Elves. yes you could say they are just generic 'elves gone bad', but in their seething hatred, there's a level of pompous grandeur that I can't help but love. Think Prussians mixed with the pretentious style of "barry Lydon" and add some twisted armor and slinky killing femme fattales! Their lore has so much potential, and amazingly written pieces. The Malus series was well done. Everyone plotting and scheming....just a grander stage for the orc infighting. 



Most hated: 
*
High Elves*: In every fantasy Genre, the elves exist. I get that. They're a staple of the genre. In every genre, they play the role of the most gorgeous, the most gifted, the hight of martial prowess, the tragedy of the gorgeous elves. 
I'm sick of it.
The mentality of "oh, we're the best. Why? Just because" is infuriating and just worn thin. I get it, you're gorgeous. I get it, you live longer. I get it, blah blah blah....to fight in our world you're descending from your high white horse (who also is better than us) so we should kiss your boots? No.
Elves are part of this world and in every genre they are aloof and act that they are distant and apart...yet realize "hey...we live here too!" just in time to be the deus ex machina and save the beleaguered men from the fate they were dying in by the droves to save the world from...and thanklessly.
Does the short lives of men make them less than the elves? No. 
This pompous attitude and aloof xenophobic lifestyle makes them no less evil to me than the dark elves. 
If you can do everything better than men, pay the price.
In my eye, the elven core should be double to triple the cost for what they pay. Why not? You're eternal, you don't have the numbers or breeding habits that the 'lesser races' have? So come out from the country club "ulthen" and fight like the rest of us.

They make me sick.


----------



## Bhale (Oct 15, 2010)

The high elves are my favorite because in times of peace they actually function in raising the cultural level of they're entire world, like the greeks. Oh and because the above poster hates them.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It always seems to be the armies you can't actually play, like Tileans and Kislev. They have models etc but they ain't really true armies in the normal sense.


----------



## VeronaKid (Jan 7, 2010)

blackspine said:


> Most hated:
> *
> High Elves*: In every fantasy Genre, the elves exist. I get that. They're a staple of the genre. In every genre, they play the role of the most gorgeous, the most gifted, the hight of martial prowess, the tragedy of the gorgeous elves.
> I'm sick of it.
> ...


This is SO awesome. I wish I was I was closer to L.A. so that I could commence to layin' down some pompous, eternal, xenophobic, country-clubbing SMACK on those 16-1 (or whatever it is now, Blackspine) Beastmen of yours. :biggrin:

All kidding aside (and that was kidding), I love it when players get truly "into" their armies and, to use Blackspine's own term, "embrace the dorkiness" of this hobby. So much more fun than power gaming.

Cheers, mate. :drinks:


----------



## Lt. James O'neil (Aug 6, 2010)

what was the fantasy space marine?


----------



## BattleBrotherDithrick (Dec 20, 2009)

Chaos, fo' sure.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

WoC l love there Lore and H.P Lovecarft does some epic books

l am with blackspine death to the immortal high country club

P.S l really hate White Lions due to the fact. Whats that GW are heavy and slow moving so l might be able to quickly..... ops there still faster then me....


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Lizardmen! Hell yeah! What boy doesn't want an excuse to play with dinosaurs! Closely followed by Clan Eshin skaven- an army of ninjas!



Lt. James O'neil said:


> what was the fantasy space marine?


If by this, you mean what race is the fantasy poster boy, there isn't one as clear cut as marines for 40k. Previously I would have been inlcined to say empire, but lately I feel GW has gone high elf mad. I have a high elf army and I'm sick to death of the High Elf orgy that's been going on lately.



sybarite said:


> WoC l love there Lore and H.P Lovecarft does some epic books
> 
> l am with blackspine death to the immortal high country club
> 
> P.S l really hate White Lions due to the fact. Whats that GW are heavy and slow moving so l might be able to quickly..... ops there still faster then me....


In all fairness, Swordmasters pose this problem as well. The bithy thing about White Lions is that you can't effectively shoot them with anything less than the best artillery at your disposal, and once you're in combat, you are in trouble. And there are some armies out there who can't bring that sort of ranged firepower to the table either.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

sybarite said:


> l am with blackspine death to the immortal high country club
> 
> P.S l really hate White Lions due to the fact. Whats that GW are heavy and slow moving so l might be able to quickly..... ops there still faster then me....


 That is the one that really makes me think that some one at GW loves HE more than they should. Just mind blowing....those buggers should cost 2x more than they do for that reason alone.
...ok, maybe I'm bitter that they get free re-rolls and ASF with GWs.....and my army has to take tests for re-rolls...and that's our only real reliable special rule. 





VeronaKid said:


> This is SO awesome. I wish I was I was closer to L.A. so that I could commence to layin' down some pompous, eternal, xenophobic, country-clubbing SMACK on those 16-1 (or whatever it is now, Blackspine) Beastmen of yours. :biggrin:
> 
> All kidding aside (and that was kidding), I love it when players get truly "into" their armies and, to use Blackspine's own term, "embrace the dorkiness" of this hobby. So much more fun than power gaming.
> 
> Cheers, mate. :drinks:


Thanks man!
Yeah, I'd love for some more competition around LA. A good defeat where you learn is worth it's weight in gold. I try to always take something from every game....even the ones I just watch. (I watched about 20 games before fielding my first fight)
Cheers to you, may your fights be bloody, reckless and savage!


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

blackspine said:


> That is the one that really makes me think that some one at GW loves HE more than they should. Just mind blowing....those buggers should cost 2x more than they do for that reason alone.
> ...ok, maybe I'm bitter that they get free re-rolls and ASF with GWs.....and my army has to take tests for re-rolls...and that's our only real reliable special rule.!


Dude, too right you're bitter, those guys are mental! What is even more crazy is the fact that last week I faced off two characters in a 2200 point army. I can't remember what his name is, but the WL leader (begins with a K), always strikes first, re-rolls, stupid number of attacks, great weapons, killing blow... Need I go on!?

The other one was the new leader on the griffon, and this was all within the 25%, what! Luckily even the uber elf units don't stand up to a cannonball...to the face!


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Dwarfs. They may be short and drunk but they'll cut yer fuckin' legs off.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

bishop5 said:


> Dwarfs. They may be short and drunk but they'll cut yer fuckin' legs off.


As a fan of short, belligerent, intoxicated warriors with too much steel, grudges and gunpowder; I support this 100%.


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

Gromrir Silverblade said:


> Dude, too right you're bitter, those guys are mental! What is even more crazy is the fact that last week I faced off two characters in a 2200 point army. I can't remember what his name is, but the WL leader (begins with a K), always strikes first, re-rolls, stupid number of attacks, great weapons, killing blow... Need I go on!?
> 
> The other one was the new leader on the griffon, and this was all within the 25%, what! Luckily even the uber elf units don't stand up to a cannonball...to the face!


This is why I am getting a cannon in my 500pt Skaven force. Yeah, HE are just evil, the swordmasters cut through _everything_ of mine like wheat, and they even have this special character who, if you kill him, kills you. The only things I like about HE are that they are T3 (so they die easily) and their colour scheme (blue, white and silver are my fave colours).


----------



## greensaredabest! (Mar 31, 2011)

i play orcs & goblins and have a terrible losing streak with them. despite this i love my army. i think that their fluff is hilarious as well as interesting and that it only really lacks a decent origin story. i like the diversity that comes from playing an ong army, whether it be the sneakiest night goblin or the toughest black orc and i don't think i could ever prefer another army over them. to sum up why i love ors and goblins - watch the trailer for warhammer online where the orc catapults himself straight into a wall. brilliant.


----------



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

This topic is just a staple, right? Every forum needs each kind of "What race/primarch/hero/anti-hero/class do you remind/like/hate the most?" to be a proper forum 

To me, this is ultimately a very easy question. I love High Elves for pretty much the same reasons I love my Eldar: the beautiful sadness of their story, the potential they had and the underdog situation they are in now (unlike the Empire or Tau, they are not evolving and advancing and fighting off competitors while doing so, but they are a post-apocalypse survivor race fighting to see another day).

However, my favourite army in Fantasy is Beastmen  They are like me and have the coolest attitude regarding the world around them. Like they, I also live and work in the woods and would be pretty happy to never have to enter a city in my life (I don't like the places). In a fight, I've always preferred aggressive, in your face methods. If I have to use force, I don't need to be sorry!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I love the army of Cathay. The fact that not much is known about them coupled with the point that many assassins and ninja types like Clan Eshin emerge from there suggests an army of them would be seriously cool to see.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

With the Tomb Kings new Army Book now in the hands of the living have they jumped to the top of being anyone's fave army?

They are certainly mine now, the background/artwork really brings them to the fore and has added real character to the army.


----------



## Whamhammer (Jan 19, 2009)

Warriors of Chaos, Bad guys do it best! Their fluff is great the stories of men going to the chaos wastes and returning fully changed into monsters and completely evil is awesome. Nurgle would be my fav Chaos god with Khorne coming in 2nd. Khorne are pretty much the embodiment of 80's metal, Skulls and blood!


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

I really like Bretonnia. The story, the fluff, the figures, they're all sweet. I've always liked the charges of knights too!


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

The Empire - Sure they are just human, but each state differs so differently! So much fluff to get your teeth in to! Also i quite like a race who still remain so chipper and full of hope even though they are surrounded by enemies and even have to deal with the enemies within!


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

The Empire does seem slightly more chipper than the eternal misery that is so profuse in the Imperium Of Man.


----------

